# Mine



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Totally stock exterior (except for tint & fog lights removed)

Interior - Autometer boost & air/fuel gauge, GBX oil temp gauge.

Engine - 1mm Greddy head gasket, Greddy Airinx filter, custom intake piping, R32 GTR intercooler (the reason for fog light removal), custom intercooler piping, DSS manual boost controller @ 12psi (on stock turbo), 3" Random Technologies cat, 3" exhaust (no resonator), Ractive barrel with angled tip.

Suspension - Urethane bushings, Tokico Potenza street shocks (lower than stock)


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very nice.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

5/5


Why? it's a Skyline, duh. 


nice n sleek looking, like it without the fogs as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

4 door goodness!!! Have you thought about changing rims?


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah I have - investigating some 17's now, but actually I like the Skyline rims. If I could get some GTR ones (wider) I'd be happy. In any case, roads around here are generally crap, so taller rims would probably not last.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

very impressed


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very very nice! the 4 door is pretty cool! accually i have never seen a pic of a 4 door. i think i would get a better muffler than a reactiv tho........just my opinion. what size are the oem wheels? they lok good maybe a pwder coating or something (bronze :thumbup: )


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

awesome ride


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

The stock wheels are 16 x 6 1/2" with 205/55-16's. The GTR ones are (I think) 8" at the back and 7" up front, if memory serves me. Was thinking of a bronze or anthracite finish - maybe next time I get the car painted.

The Ractive is supposed to be a "less than perfect" barrel, but it sounds great - a deep burble at idle that rises to a howl at redline. Gives me chills sometimes at night :thumbup: I had a different one on a while back but it droned.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice tails on that sky :thumbup:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

very nice


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

That's a 4-door car I'd love to have. Very nice ride indeed. Got any engine shots?


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice f#cking car man i like it


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Will have to search out the engine pics - got some on the other PC. Even some when I had it apart to change the head gasket.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

DROOOOL!..... nice ride dude.


----------

